# Doomsday??



## navpreetsingh459 (Dec 21, 2012)

Is the world going to end today?? the much awaited date is finally here 21.12.2012.


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 21, 2012)

But,u posted it on 12/10/1971


----------



## Flash (Dec 21, 2012)

Just another hoax. 
Make that as 21.12.2112


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 21, 2012)

no doomsday


----------



## Anorion (Dec 21, 2012)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/167853-where-were-you-when-world-ended.html


----------

